# Old AXE Head ID needed



## 333.okh (May 27, 2013)

Euro axe head with logo of key with some letters. I do not have a better shot? I love old axes and ....

View attachment 297464


----------



## dancan (May 27, 2013)

Looks kinda like a Muller .












Hard to read the logo from your pic .


----------



## dancan (May 27, 2013)

I've also see similar axes from Helko


----------



## 333.okh (May 28, 2013)

thats cause they are bavarian styled axes just like this one.


----------

